# Cichlids + Salamanders or African Frogs??? Could they co-tank?



## Archaea

I've had ciclids for the last three years. Started with five. A Green Envy, a Convict, and African Blue, a oscar, and a jack dempsy(i think) Ended with two the convict and the green envy, both pretty large...and recently decided to start fresh because they were getting too big and too mean with each other.

I've got a large tank - 75 gallon, but as they grew larger they just bullied each other to death, and the last two were so beatup they were permantly unattractive. One had only one eye, and the other's swim bladder was ruined and he sat upside down in the bottom of the tank unless he was startled or hungry- - -then he swam around until he tired and turned upside down and fell to the bottom of the tank, remarkably he's been like this for about six months with no ill effects. He just sat upside down on the bottom of the tank for 23 hours out of the day. The one with no eye also had a beatup/deformed jaw from ramming into the side of the aquarium so hard. I released them into the local creek/river, knowing they would live only about two weeks if they were lucky because it's getting colder here in Missouri - low 80's in the days, high 50's at nights, and I didn't have the heart to kill them myself.

I bought a new one today. He's a very small bluish grey striped cichlid from wal-mart. I don't usually buy them from there because of disease or ick but this guy was so cute. He's about 3/4 of an inch long. $5.50. I don't even know what kind he is. I was thinking I actually wanted to do a guppy tank this next time. 100's of guppies can be a cool looking aquarium setup, my neighbor has one. They just swim around in schools and the males are very varied and some quite attractive.....anyway...with the guppy tank I thought I might get a few salamanders. Salamanders are cool...I've kept them in the past, and fed them guppies. Their feeding process is neat to watch. I am wandering with the salamander idea if that could still work. The cichlid is so small that it woudn't eat the adult guppies, and big enough that the salamanders probably wouldn't pursue it. 

As the cichlid grows older would it kill the slamanders? What about the african frogs as a tank mate? How would the cichlid interact with either of these tank mates?


----------



## Puffer Pita

African frogs prefer cooler water. Are you talking about African dwarf frogs or African clawed frogs? Clawed frogs are very aggressive and would likely eat the guppies. Dwarves are very small and non-aggressive but I wouldn't put one in a tank taller than 12". Both ADFs and ACFs are air breathers and that's a long way to go for ADFs.


----------



## Archaea

i'm hoping that the guppies will just breed like mad in the 75 gallon tank...and then the salamander or african frog and the single Cichlid would be able to eat whatever they want from the guppy population but the breeding would be fast enough to keep the guppy population up. Is this a legitimate idea?


----------



## Puffer Pita

Not really IMO, because they won't care if they are fry or full size guppies, they'll eat them all. Its not like you can tell them to eat all the fry they want as long as they leave the breeders alone.


----------



## Laura Ann

Yeah, what she said. 

Cichlids can, and will eat most any live food that will fit into their mouths. Ask BoxerMom here... her EBJD killed off something in her tank just recently. 

Also, if guppies are added, it will eat them, and it will get BIG. I have only been feeding my cichlids feeders for about a month now and they have grown dramatically in size. I wouldn't doubt that if you put a frog or a salamander in there, it would eventually think it is food as well. 

Sounds like you have a Cobalt Blue Zebra, but being from ole Wally World, it could be anything. I suggest you just get more Africans to put in there with it (not from Wal-Mart) and go from there. Africans are mean, but MAN they are beautiful!! 

Oh yeah, I am assuming this guy is an African, because usually Wal-Mart only carries a mixed African tank and some Oscars. 

Anyway, I'd ditch the idea of having frogs or salamanders in there... it is an accident just waiting to happen. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Puffer Pita

Well now we don't know he killed it.  He was just found to be eating it. The kuhli loach could have died a natural death. I'm leaning toward it already being dead because otherwise I think the eye barbs would have stuck in his craw and he wouldn't have been able to dislodge it. But yes, he was eating it because it fit into his mouth. Not down his throat, but in his mouth.


----------

